# Home Made Center Punch



## rock_breaker (Aug 20, 2021)

With the assistance of my SIL I transferred a RV 5th wheel trailer hitch to a different pick-up this past week. The original frame to bottom of the bed brackets on the older pick-up, I made out of 3/8" x 3" x 6" angle approximately 2' long. The newer pick-up had holes drilled in the bed for a 5th wheel hitch, and fortunately the upper part of the hitch fit. The frames of the two trucks are different thus requiring 2 new 1/2" holes in each bracket. Measuring hole locations on the side of the truck frame is difficult for me so the brackets were temporarily mounted to the top part. Not wanting "egg shaped or oversized" holes I made a center punch  to fit snuggly in the holes in the newer truck frame. The brackets were removed, 1/2" holes drilled on the drill press and the assembly bolted in place using grade 8 bolts.  

The local RV sales & repair shop is booked until late  September and would have charged over $200 or more. Thanks to my Clausing lathe that didn't happen. 
Have a good day!
Ray


----------



## Aukai (Aug 21, 2021)

Did you hook your suspenders, and give the Tim the Tool Man smile


----------



## rock_breaker (Aug 21, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Did you hook your suspenders, and give the Tim the Tool Man smile


Only hooked my suspenders on the lathe handle twice! Fortunately the lathe wasn't running either time. Where is Tim the Tool Man?
Have a good day!
Ray


----------

